# Kayak Lunacy????



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

http://watchdocumentary.com/watch/solo-lost-at-sea-video_61d801126.html


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Guess he should have checked http://www.swellinfo.com before going out 
http://www.swellinfo.com


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

wow Guess I won't kayak to cuba.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Cuba would be easier. I have never been to the southern ocean but, would love to go some of the worst waves are in that area. He almost made what everyone told him could not be done.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

He was a great person and in my mind as well as others he did make it. The movie was well done and very inspirational I highly suggest it to anyone who paddles.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

TheRoguePirate said:


> He was a great person and in my mind as well as others he did make it. The movie was well done and very inspirational I highly suggest it to anyone who paddles.


I totally agree ... so close.....


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

TheRoguePirate said:


> He was a great person and in my mind as well as others he did make it. The movie was well done and very inspirational I highly suggest it to anyone who paddles.


Um thought that's why I posted it Hahaha


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Should have had a sit on top kayak.


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

the dude is an idiot, he knew he was F'ed when he left. suicide


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

No thought procees, definately not a thinking man


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd say it doesn't matter how far he went. He died. Idiot.


----------

